# Dead dog



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

A very distraught man brought his apparently lifeless dog's body into the veterinarian's office. He begged the vet to do something. The vet checked the dog over, put down his stethoscope and told the man there was nothing he could do. His dog was indeed dead.

The man got extremely agitated, loud, and abusive. He told the vet that he could not accept the fact that his dog was dead, and insisted the he do more ..... an MRI or something. 

The vet left the exam room, and then came back with a big black Labrador. The lab went over to the dead dog and walked all around it, sniffing it curiously and looking at it. The vet took the lab away and brought in a large cat.

The cat jumped up on the exam table and walked all around and over the dog's body looking at it closely. Then the vet took the cat away and came back to the exam room and told the man that there was nothing else he could do.

Then the vet gave the man a bill for $650, and the guy went ballistic. "What is all this for? All you did was tell me that my dog is dead".

The vet told him, " The first $40 is for determining that your dog was dead. The rest is for the lab work and cat scan".


----------

